

Show HN: memcubed, a simple memory game - conroy
http://kyleconroy.github.io/memcubed

======
conroy
My first game using Unity. Nothing impressive, but in only took a day. If you
don't have the Unity webplayer, download links are in the README[0].

[0]:
[https://github.com/kyleconroy/memcubed](https://github.com/kyleconroy/memcubed)

------
bhhaskin
Nice! I like it. it would be cool if you had a counter that showed how many
rounds you have made it though.

